# Photo Tournament: silhouettes



## 4NGU$ (Jun 14, 2007)

Rules:

Playing this tournament is simple:

A tournament involves 10 different member max.
The winner of the last tournament will give a theme, and those who want to participate will post their pictures (Only one per person). AGAIN NO MORE THAN 10 PARTICIPANTS PER POST.

When all participant have entered the tournament and sent their picture ( PLEASE USE LINKS) we will create another post to vote on the best picture.

So in brief:


1) Users who want to participate send their picture on the post ( BY LINKS).
2) After ten participants have entered the tournament, a second post will be made with a poll to vote on the best picture.

Winners will simply be the one who gets the most votes. He/she will then create another post and propose a different theme for another tournament.

NEW RULES:
This thread will accept entries for a week.
We still have a limit of 10 entries BUT If we get less than 10 entries, the vote will still happen. If we get less than three participants, then another theme must be choosen by the host of the current tournament and a new tournament will start.

please could you make your pictures 800 by 600

and this tournament  Will have* 7 days *of voting

new rules will take effect after this tournament so if you feel like debating them there is now a thread for that  

and could you post your image in a URL

and you are permitted to change your image but if you could just change the URL  in your original post and leave an edited comment with it  
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

heres mine 
http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i175/link_210/siluetecopy.jpg


----------



## Kornowski (Jun 14, 2007)

> heres mine
> http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i1...iluetecopy.jpg



I know who that sexy beast is 

Here's Mine 
http://img505.imageshack.us/img505/788/img2027qb5.jpg


----------



## vroom_skies (Jun 14, 2007)

Heres mine:

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y145/vroom_skies/Photography/797000_90199913.jpg

Bob


----------



## Irishwhistle (Jun 14, 2007)

Sometime can we do the theme "Animals"?


~Jordan


----------



## 4NGU$ (Jun 14, 2007)

lol im sure sombody will dont you have one for this coz when you win it could be yours lol


----------



## Irishwhistle (Jun 14, 2007)

4NGU$ said:


> lol im sure sombody will dont you have one for this coz when you win it could be yours lol



I know I couldn't win this topic. It's just that I have a picture of a wild baby rabbit that I want to enter.  


~Jordan


----------



## 4NGU$ (Jun 14, 2007)

nice well if i ever win again i will make it mine i have loads of animal shots 
as long  as i can use a greyhound running


----------



## Ben (Jun 15, 2007)

Save a spot for me, please.


----------



## kobaj (Jun 15, 2007)

I guess its not necessarily human silhouettes, so I enter my tree. 

http://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p214/kobaj_g/000_0264.jpg


----------



## Maddhatter (Jun 15, 2007)

what the heck i guess i'll attempt this one (also a tree )

http://img118.imageshack.us/my.php?image=picture074fb2.jpg


----------



## Punk (Jun 15, 2007)

Oh woow good idea, but I'll have to look in my pictures... Don't know if I have one


----------



## Punk (Jun 15, 2007)

This one:
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/1598317

or this one:
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/1575230

?


----------



## bass76 (Jun 15, 2007)

http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u307/bass76/p6040050.jpg


----------



## Punk (Jun 15, 2007)

Ok I'm entering with this one:

*Thumbnail:*
http://static2.bareka.com/photos/medium/1598317/zuma-sunset-with-seal.jpg


----------



## 4NGU$ (Jun 15, 2007)

5 so far 
bet it will take all week to get another 5


----------



## Punk (Jun 15, 2007)

We have a 7 day limit for the entrie (rigth? you guys have not forgotten that?) so it won't take forever.


----------



## vroom_skies (Jun 15, 2007)

I agree with that!


----------



## 4NGU$ (Jun 15, 2007)

sorry my bad wt have 7 

and Benji could you delete the links that your not using coz it is confusing
+ i only need the thumb not the original


----------



## bass76 (Jun 15, 2007)

Webbenji, your pic would look so much better if you cropped it so the horizon is straight.  Its a brilliant shot let down by the slope of the horizon.


----------



## Ben (Jun 16, 2007)

My entry!

http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p177/Unauthorized_User/OlympicSun-1.jpg


----------



## 4NGU$ (Jun 16, 2007)

^^ very nice i like 
2 to go


----------



## Punk (Jun 16, 2007)

bass76 said:


> Webbenji, your pic would look so much better if you cropped it so the horizon is straight.  Its a brilliant shot let down by the slope of the horizon.



Yeah I know and thanks for the comment but I hate to edit my pictures... I just feel like I'm cheating when I edit them...


----------



## jancz3rt (Jun 16, 2007)

*Here's my entry*

Here's my entry. I love this picture: http://www.cz3rt.com/mypic.PNG

I took this pic about two years ago from my uncle's summer cottage. There's a cross between the trees as is commonly seen in Czech countryside in the former German inhabited territories.

I use an old Nikon Cooplix 2200  - 2Mpx

JAN


----------



## 4NGU$ (Jun 16, 2007)

webbenji said:


> Yeah I know and thanks for the comment but I hate to edit my pictures... I just feel like I'm cheating when I edit them...




so you've never seen any professional photography then ?

i guarantee that any pictures in magazines for adverts or things like that has been edited and enhanced  heavily 

plus i don't see how cropping is really editing any way 

we only need one more


----------



## bass76 (Jun 16, 2007)

webbenji said:


> Yeah I know and thanks for the comment but I hate to edit my pictures... I just feel like I'm cheating when I edit them...



I feel the same about mine, thats why I always keep the original.  I don't count cropping as full-blown editing, I see it as going back in time and tilting the camera a bit.


----------



## Ben (Jun 17, 2007)

Jet has one to enter, save the last spot!


----------



## 4NGU$ (Jun 17, 2007)

ok cool when will he have it ??


comp now closed expect for jets entry then


----------



## Jet (Jun 17, 2007)

http://img185.imageshack.us/img185/1710/p1010543pj3.jpg


----------



## 4NGU$ (Jun 17, 2007)

ok i will do the poll tomorrow night Sunday
sorry but im busy till then


----------



## speedyink (Jun 17, 2007)

Damn, I missed it!


----------



## Punk (Jun 17, 2007)

4NGU$ said:


> so you've never seen any professional photography then ?
> 
> i guarantee that any pictures in magazines for adverts or things like that has been edited and enhanced  heavily
> 
> ...



Yeah I know that magazines edit their pictures, I love National Geographic pictures but my picture are not meant for me to win money and get published. It's a hobby. The dream of the perfectly taken perfect picture.


----------



## subtle (Jun 17, 2007)

Jeeezzz!!
That was fast!!
I've been busy for a few days and missed it completely!
Well, good luck all!


----------



## 4NGU$ (Jun 17, 2007)

new poll in off topic


----------

